# Bremsen einstellen?



## bloodboozer (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues BMX (GT Zone) mit 360° Rotor.
Ist es normal dass die Bremsen so schlecht ziehen? (hinten ist es erträglich) aber vorne kann ich ja nichmal nen ordentlichen stoppie mit gewichtsverlagerung machen!?

Oder hab ich sie nur schlecht eingestellt? (oder wie müssen die Bremsklötze zur Felge stehen?)

achja, und dann noch zu meinem neuen bike, das war eher ein spontaner Kauf, ist das BMX gut für 121(bei eBay) (bis auf die Plaste Pedalen -> lol) , hab nur gelesen dass es woanders 239 bis 280 kostet, wollte nur mal die Meinung von Experten wissen !??

Danke schonmal.


meins:


----------



## a$i (25. Oktober 2003)

die vr bremse hat ja nix mit dem rotor zu tun...
du musst die beläge so einstellen, dass der ganze belag auf der felge sitzt wenn du bremst und mit möglichst wenig abstand wenn du nicht bremst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodboozer (25. Oktober 2003)

oke danke... das reicht mir schon 

i hab halt nur leider das Problem dass die Felge ne kleine ACHT drin hat... naja.. mal guckn... alles klar


----------



## Moto (25. Oktober 2003)

Zur Not könntest du auch die Beläge wechseln.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Oktober 2003)

...Und die Suchfunktion nutzen und Dutzende weiterer Vorschläge finden...  Nimm mal die Bremsgummis ab, schmirgel sie leicht an und träufle ReinigungsBenzin drauf.
Dann greifste dir die Felge, nimmst Reinigungsbenzin oder spiritus und machst sie peinlich fettfrei.
Kontrolliere die Federspannung der Bremse, je weniger,desto leichtgängiger wird sie und desto besser ist die Bremskraft. Wenn dann immer noch nix is mit Bremse, kannst du ein wenig Cola auf der Felgenflanke verreiben und antrocknen lassen (is kein Witz, und hilft wirklich,haelt aber nich lange). Wenn dann immer noch nix is, muss ne neue Bremse (Diatech Hombre) her, die hat auch schon akzeptable Gummis, und dann wirds gehen. Wenn dann IMMER noch nich bremst, müssen noch Kool Stop Gummis dran und wenns dann noch nich bremst, meldest dich nochmal. 

Und  zum Rad: Ist objektiv gesehen definitiv kein Hammer aber für das Geld ein sehr gutes Geschäft, und immerhin ein GT, was im Moment nicht jeder hat, Design is Geschmackssache,die Komponenten sind nich gerade spitze, aber fahrs ersma, wenigstens muss man sich bei dem Rad keine Sorgen machen das plötzlich irgendwelche tragenden Teile abbrechen wie bei der restlichen Ebay-Schei§§e...


----------



## konamann (26. Oktober 2003)

servus, ich hab des gleiche Problem.
bringt es was, die felgenflanken blank zu polieren? meine felgenflanken sind jetzt schwarz lackiert und ziemlich glatt. ziehen bremsen auf unlackierten flanken besser?


----------



## Moto (26. Oktober 2003)

Schwarze Flanken bremsen nicht so gut wie Chrom oder unlackierte Flanken.


----------



## a$i (26. Oktober 2003)

idealerweise rauhst du die felgenflanke an, die trialer machen das, macht nur die felge nicht unbedingt langlebiger...ansonsten bitumen!

achja, gute beläge sind nicht unwichtig


----------



## konamann (26. Oktober 2003)

Bitumen? bitte erklären.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konamann _
> *Bitumen? bitte erklären. *



Bitum = Teer in nicht flüssiger Form...wird auf der Felge ein paar mal verteilt, 2 bis 3 Striche genügen um jede Scheissbremse brachial zum Tiger zu machen und jegliche Dosierungsmöglichkeit zum Teufel zu schicken- für BMX definitiv nich das wahre, für Trial okay.


----------



## konamann (26. Oktober 2003)

hört sich ja nett an, is aber glaubich keine lanfristige lösung. ic werd mich mal ans abschleifen des schwarzen Lacks machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodboozer (26. Oktober 2003)

also ich habe jetzt erstmal meine Felge mit Reinigunspetrolium eingeschmiert. Erstmal gingen sie total mies als wäre Öl drauf, jetzt werden sie immer besser, mal schaun wie es morgen ausschaut...


----------



## Kamikazepat (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Schwarze Flanken bremsen nicht so gut wie Chrom oder unlackierte Flanken. *



dito  

obwohl ne Bremse auf ner Schwarzen flanke au gut bremsen kann...


----------



## kater (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Schwarze Flanken bremsen nicht so gut wie Chrom oder unlackierte Flanken. *



Das ist einfach falsch. Ich habe mattschwarze Felgen und die bremst genau so gut wie meine alten, die Chrom waren. Man kann viel mit einem gutem Setup erreichen und mit weichen Bremspads arbeiten.


----------



## Moshcore (27. Oktober 2003)

ne hi 5 in schwarz bremst sehr viel beschissener als eine chrom


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *ne hi 5 in schwarz bremst sehr viel beschissener als eine chrom *



Ne total schwache Aussage, da du fuer ne schwarze Felge ein völlig anderes Bremsensetting brauchst als fuer eine Chrombeschichtete...Ne Ferrari-Maschine läuft in meinem Lancia Y auch sehr viel beschissener als in dem dafür vorgesehenen F50...


----------



## Moshcore (27. Oktober 2003)

ja is richtig aber du wirst nie eine so gute abstimmung der bremse auf ner schwarzen hi5 hinbekommen wie auf der chrom. Cooler vergleich lancia und ferrari


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Oktober 2003)

Meine Evolver auf schwarzer Alex M22 am Flatbike bremst genauso gut wie meine Evolver an der Chrome-BigCity...denn der Belag der Felge ist relativ schnurz, wenn die restlichen Komponenten stimmen- Ich fahre grundsätzlich Odyssey Modulever mit Gemini-Cable (ist ja dabei), das ganze in Stahlflex-Kabeln (oder HiSlic, beides mit Feinmechanik-Öl n bißchen gleitend gemacht)durch London-Mod Führung runter zur Evolver, die dann mit KoolStop Belägen (auf Chrome in Lachsrot, auf Schwarz in Grauer Farbe) die Verzögerung beschaffen.

Und die Bremsleistung ist identisch, und nen Fufanu auf ner Subbox halte ich bequem mit einem Finger, genauso wie ich nen Decade auf Flatland mit einem Finger halten kann- sollte also ausreichen...

Ich würde eher sagen die Einstellung an einem schwarzen Rim erfordert mehr Geschick als bei Chrome...


----------



## Moto (27. Oktober 2003)

Alle Leute die ich kenne haben mit ihren schwarzen Felgen Probleme, die Bremsleistung stimmt am Anfang aber wenn die Farbe sich abreibt verändert sich die Bremsleistung.
Man muss bei schwarzen Felgen öfters mal die Bremsbeläge reinigen da dort immer ein schwarzer schmier von der Felge drauf ist.


----------



## kater (27. Oktober 2003)

@ Bremerhavener:

Genau so sehe ich das auch! Schade wohnen wir so weit auseinander; wir hätten sicherlich ein paar gute Stunden miteinander. Add mich mal per ICQ, wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Oktober 2003)

Is geschehen...


----------



## bloodboozer (27. Oktober 2003)

hehe Kater! das klingt ja komisch 
bist du spitz auf ihn *gg*


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bloodboozer _
> *hehe Kater! das klingt ja komisch
> bist du spitz auf ihn *gg* *



Lies den Post in ein paar Jahren nochma dann biste raus aus dem Alter in dem das komisch klingt


----------



## konamann (27. Oktober 2003)

soo der lack is unten, und es ist besser! sogar um einiges besser als der glatte Lack. wie kommt ne Firma eigentlich auf so ne Idee, nen absolut glatten lack zu verwenden? sinnlos, aber wahrscheinlich billiger...
war zwar ne fetznarbeit, aber hat sich gelohnt, zumindest eher als neue Felgen oder Bremsen anschaffen.

ach noch eins: Geld für neue Gummis hab ich noch. kann man da pauschal was empfehlen, um die Bremsleistung noch zu verbessern? momentan hab ich so grüne NoName dauf...


----------



## Moto (27. Oktober 2003)

wegen der Optik viele fahren vorne schwarz und ohne VR Bremse
Es gibt auch Leute die Brakeless fahren und alles in schwarz haben wollen und da kommt ein schönes glänzendes schwarz einfach besser.


----------

